# What do you think about the AM have an affair site



## snicker (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm totally disgusted. AM stands for ****** *******. It's a money making scam for the guy who heads it and he's ruining my life. They claim on the site that (and here's there motto "Life's too short have an affair". My husband was obessesed by it and addicted. After he gets home from work he spends hours on it. On his days off he's on it three times a day. I am devistated and am being tormented over the whole thing. He has emailed and received emails from one that I know. She has sent him some very ugly photos of her genitals. I have read many of the posts on this site and most of them, male and female say that if the person was getting the intimacy that they deserve from their marital partner then they would'nt have to stray. That's garbage in my case because he gets what he wants when he wants it. He claims it's just a "hobby" and that he has not had sex with any of them (he used to play XBox). He gets texts and emails at home and phone calls at work from these women. It's not free and how dare he talk to me about spending money when it costs $250.00 in the long run to get these phone calls, messages and texts.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

The answer to your question is that I don't like the AM site.

Now I have a question for you: Why haven't you filed for divorce?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it's morally a trashcan but business-wise smart because they are a lot of people who use it.

I actually read a story awhile back about a couple who met on there. Um, okaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

snicker said:


> I'm totally disgusted. AM stands for ****** *******. It's a money making scam for the guy who heads it and he's ruining my life. They claim on the site that (and here's there motto "Life's too short have an affair". My husband was obessesed by it and addicted. After he gets home from work he spends hours on it. On his days off he's on it three times a day. I am devistated and am being tormented over the whole thing. He has emailed and received emails from one that I know. She has sent him some very ugly photos of her genitals. I have read many of the posts on this site and most of them, male and female say that if the person was getting the intimacy that they deserve from their marital partner then they would'nt have to stray. * That's garbage in my case because he gets what he wants when he wants it.* .


And you stay with him, why? 

:scratchhead:


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I will echo the sentiments of JellyBeans and Cubby. 

Also, your husband is not being completely honest. I could be wrong but I would theorize that he is having sex with you because it is available.


----------



## MicroStorm (Aug 10, 2012)

snicker said:


> I'm totally disgusted. AM stands for ****** *******. It's a money making scam for the guy who heads it and he's ruining my life. They claim on the site that (and here's there motto "Life's too short have an affair". My husband was obessesed by it and addicted. After he gets home from work he spends hours on it. On his days off he's on it three times a day. I am devistated and am being tormented over the whole thing. He has emailed and received emails from one that I know. She has sent him some very ugly photos of her genitals. I have read many of the posts on this site and most of them, male and female say that if the person was getting the intimacy that they deserve from their marital partner then they would'nt have to stray. That's garbage in my case because he gets what he wants when he wants it. He claims it's just a "hobby" and that he has not had sex with any of them (he used to play XBox). He gets texts and emails at home and phone calls at work from these women. It's not free and how dare he talk to me about spending money when it costs $250.00 in the long run to get these phone calls, messages and texts.


Would you like some eggs and toast with your sp... ?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm waiting to read Snicker's answer about why she has not filed for divorce yet before I post anything more.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> What is this?


She's talking about one of those sites that married people go to in search of finding easy sex hookups and affair partners.

Apparently this is her husband's new hobby.

The OP seems to be reluctantly accepting her husband's new hobby.

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## HangingOnHope (Oct 26, 2013)

If not AM, then a hundred others. If I am not mistaken (and I have no personal experience)...AM is just a " lipstick on a pig" style site in terms of these sites in general. In other words, its dressed up to be a little more upscale and dare I say, glamorous. <gags> I can hardly believe I typed that myself, but I do mean in terms of how its marketed and the perception of those who actually might frequent a site such as that. But in the end, its all the same. May as well be a CL ad. 

As for the owners of the site? They're taking advantage of the broken, the ill, the evil & certainly the selfish. I support their capitalistic right to make a buck off of that, but I don't have to like it, nor respect it. And I don't.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm very put off by that site. I don't approve or condone cheating of any kind, and that site promotes it. It just makes it easier for those who have consciously decided to cheat. I am in favor of consensual and responsible non-monogamy, and there are sites that focus on that (unfortunately, the cheaters show up there too, and on regular dating sites, making life harder for everyone else).


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I have heard that they have fake female "members" on that site who contact men and get them to send messages which cost money. I have never been to the site but from what I hear it works like a lot of other dating sites where you pay for some messages. You can bump up priority or you can buy more messages.

Anyhow, the website seems like a big money making idea but it is an evil thing to do.


----------



## Kimberley17 (Oct 10, 2011)

If someone's going to cheat they're going to cheat. All the site does is make it a little easier to find someone. Sorry, but you can't blame the site ..


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

The problem is not the website, it's your husband. These websites are only vehicles to get to the affair. Without this one, there are thousands more including FB. You need a willing party to cause the damage.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Kimberley17 said:


> If someone's going to cheat they're going to cheat. All the site does is make it a little easier to find someone. Sorry, but you can't blame the site ..


I agree with you that the blame lies with the cheaters not AM. But if my friend told me he was going to go jump off the bridge I would not drive him there.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm going to start a business where I pay people to pose as women eager to be affair partners. Eager men pay to sign up (complete with identifying details).

Then, I'll create a separate site for women, who can pay to "find your husband" based on the identifying info hubby entered.

If the system finds a match, I'm going to spam them with marriage counseling ads.

$$$$$$!! Until I get sued for some privacy non-sense. :\

Wait... nobody reads end user agreements anyway! Win!


----------



## thompkevin (Jul 17, 2013)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm going to start a business where I pay people to pose as women eager to be affair partners. Eager men pay to sign up (complete with identifying details).
> 
> Then, I'll create a separate site for women, who can pay to "find your husband" based on the identifying info hubby entered.
> 
> ...


I think there was an episode on Coupling where women paid a company to have the loyalty of their man tested.

On another note, can anyone tell me what does "AM" mean?


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

snicker said:


> It's not free and how dare he talk to me about spending money when it costs $250.00 in the long run to get these phone calls, messages and texts.


Most cheaters are pretty good at sneaking their side life, sometimes for years. I'd thank this FN moron of yours for not even attempting to hide it, and then go see some lawyers.

A hubby with a subscription to AM...out in the open? Another TAM jaw-dropper.:banghead:


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

snicker said:


> I'm totally disgusted. AM stands for ****** *******. It's a money making scam for the guy who heads it and he's ruining my life. They claim on the site that (and here's there motto "Life's too short have an affair". My husband was obessesed by it and addicted. After he gets home from work he spends hours on it. On his days off he's on it three times a day. I am devistated and am being tormented over the whole thing. He has emailed and received emails from one that I know. She has sent him some very ugly photos of her genitals. I have read many of the posts on this site and most of them, male and female say that if the person was getting the intimacy that they deserve from their marital partner then they would'nt have to stray. That's garbage in my case because he gets what he wants when he wants it. He claims it's just a "hobby" and that he has not had sex with any of them (he used to play XBox). He gets texts and emails at home and phone calls at work from these women. It's not free and how dare he talk to me about spending money when it costs $250.00 in the long run to get these phone calls, messages and texts.


Wait...so you're H is active on an Affair Dating site...and you haven't kicked him out yet?

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## GingerAle (Oct 13, 2013)

I have never heard of this before. Too many avenues these days! Smh

GINGER


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Another site that I have happened upon is Discrete Adventures. I have never went into the site but have gleaned that this is another way for those who want to cheat and hope to get away with it can do so. If your husband is on this one, it is time to move on.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

OP never came back


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

I hate the website but i agree that its the cheater that is the problem. Not the site


----------

